# Google video hangouts, no sound



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Using a vanilla cyanogenmod 7.2 build and I can't get sound while on google+ video hangouts.

Sent from my Incredible 2: CM7.2


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

My sound is there SOME of the time, but it is hit our miss. And when it is there...it's very low.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------

